# hey everybody!



## HellinaHandbasket (Dec 26, 2010)

New to the forum, new to building my own props. Just looking for ideas and information on how to get better at scaring the hell out of people. Looking for any ideas on how to "hide" a chainlink fence in order to get a little more creepy look going on in my yard. The chainlink is just to "new" and "pretty" looking. Thanks.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will get TONS of advice from the folks in here!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome!
I assume the fence encloses your yard. Maybe try using cargo netting or some other distressed cloth?


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am new to here as well.. But welcome anyway! Its a pretty cool forum.

Oh by the way, i am from Indiana as well... howdy neighbor! lol


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum I love your name. Pretty well describes my life. lol For the fence, for a cheap idea, you could tie lots of branches to it so it looks like the edge of a woods. Or you could drape yards of tea stained white gauze splattered with blood. Or use that fake barbed wire on the top. Have pieces of torn bloody clothes caught in it, like people were trying to escape. Just a few ideas off the top of my warped head.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Hellina....good to see you!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to our little corner of the world!  

As far as the fence goes, how about corn husk/stalks or cat tails ties or weaved through.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

